# CO asking for license? What to do?



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

thanks for pointing that out boehr, glad you understood what I meant


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

tommy-n said:


> thanks for pointing that out boehr, glad you understood what I meant


Of course it still doesn't pertain to a CO checking licenses.:evilsmile


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Spartan88 said:


> I was wondering when you'd add to our fun. I was beginning to think you were glued to the tube watching the Michael Jackson stuff.


You must not have read the whole thread, I posted before. I like reading the "tough guy" posts.:lol: Gosh, thanks for reminding me about the memorial service though.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

boehr said:


> You must not have read the whole thread, I posted before. I like reading the "tough guy" posts.:lol: Gosh, thanks for reminding me about the memorial service though.


Well, at least playin' keyboard commando isnt a game violation...Yet...


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I would have to disagree somewhat, the burden of proof lies upon the leo not the fisherman. If he wanted a closer look he needed to climb down the hill. What if the guy took the day off work,drove 150 miles to get there before daylight then looses his spot. Do you think the fisherman should be entitled to recover some money for his loss. I have no problem following the law, but by the same token I will not be bullied by a lazy dnr officer that can't do his job.


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

Sounds like an oppurtunity for RFID


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

didnt think this post would get much press, but thanks for all the input. Yes, i lost my spot, did get a chance to fish a nice hole with fish rising to the surface which I dont normally find as I am typically an after dark fisherman due to time constrants, couple fish hooked and realesed, I did end up at another water system and had a decent day, enjoyable, and a few more fish, I play by the rules and I dont like confrontation...thanks


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

tommy-n said:


> I would have to disagree somewhat, the burden of proof lies upon the leo not the fisherman. If he wanted a closer look he needed to climb down the hill. What if the guy took the day off work,drove 150 miles to get there before daylight then looses his spot. Do you think the fisherman should be entitled to recover some money for his loss. I have no problem following the law, but by the same token I will not be bullied by a lazy dnr officer that can't do his job.


What if the world ended that day. What if......:lol:


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

tommy-n said:


> I would have to disagree somewhat, the burden of proof lies upon the leo not the fisherman. If he wanted a closer look he needed to climb down the hill. What if the guy took the day off work,drove 150 miles to get there before daylight then looses his spot. Do you think the fisherman should be entitled to recover some money for his loss. I have no problem following the law, but by the same token I will not be bullied by a lazy dnr officer that can't do his job.


I wouldnt get into 'urinary olympics' with any LEO on any traffic or field stop. I understand where you're coming from, but not every LEO uses discretion 100% of the time. And personally, the thought of ending up on the short end of the stick would be enough for me to climb up that hill and show my license. Doesnt mean I wouldnt complain to the supervisor about his officer's lack of people skills or tact.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

bigrackmack said:


> I got a laugh out of this....those who protect the wildlife and places we love.....This should be in the comedy section...............Mack


 

I think that is exactly what they do. And they do a pretty good job of it IMHO.

Ganzer


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Just another in a long line of jumping on LEO's or the DNR for any reason.........welcome to MS.........


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

What if a monkey and a flat football -


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

This has been answered, discussed and will no longer be debated.


----------

